# California is about to cut water to this town



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

And a prepper in the story is less worried than others:
California Water Cuts Leave City Days Away From Running Out Of Water « CBS Sacramento

Being prepared isn't always about the end of the world.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you would think that as much tech we have -I mean we send billion dollar probes to Pluto we would be able to convert sea water to drinking water -yes I know we do but it is way expensive but with all the frivolous spending amounting in the millions they could build and operate water treatment plants and create a few jobs in the process -shakes head- freaking stupid- I guess it makes too much sense.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

OMFG The California City of Calabasas WATER POLICE!
They have organized a volunteer group to report on their neighbors & people who water their lawns.
Just got a report from my folks, behind enemy lines in California


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

kalifonica home of the natzi's
no offence to those poor souls who live there just my retarted azz sounding off


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

And then there is a guy who has 500 gal of drinking water stored up. Good for him! And his wife still thinks he is nuts? What's wrong with her? What does it take to wake some people up and make them realize the government isn't always going to be there?????


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I guess if things get really bad and he doesn't share the water with her she may get the picture.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

They are not gonna cut water to Hollywood and Beverly Hills tho!!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> you would think that as much tech we have -I mean we send billion dollar probes to Pluto we would be able to convert sea water to drinking water -yes I know we do but it is way expensive but with all the frivolous spending amounting in the millions they could build and operate water treatment plants and create a few jobs in the process -shakes head- freaking stupid- I guess it makes too much sense.


That is exactly what I told my wife the other day!

Why in the hell didn't the Californicators PLAN AHEAD and build desalinization plants all up and down their huge seacoast, beginning about 30-40 years ago?

There is NO REASON for ANY seacoast state to EVER have a water shortage.

Another shining example of "our" government "at work".


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2015)

I bet they can make a deal with Texas for some water. :friendly_wink:

Was it just me, or did anyone else notice all the sprinklers and hoses still being used?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This problem is very complex and not at all what they are showing the rest of the country on the news. *SIDE NOTE* Everyone here thinks the news/media is manipulated and controlled by the government so what makes you think the stories you see are any different. *SIDE NOTE OVER* What this boils down to is mismanagement on many levels. These towns/cities that are going dry aren't doing so because there is no water they are doing so because of politics and mismanagement. There are some cities and districts up north with plenty of water and willing to sell it to those without but the districts without are making outrageous demands on how they receive the water and want it for almost free. They want to pay for a certain amount of water and then force the district selling them the water to keep filling their reservoir until natural rainwater fills it on its own which could be who knows when. I can almost guarantee next winter will be very wet for us and it will help to start taking us out of the drought. When that happens the CA government will stop running around yelling the sky is falling and forget all about new dams and reservoirs to collect water until we have another drought in a few years.

As for CA's other mismanaged government we have a surplus of money right now because they have taxed everyone (hard working middleclass) to death. Do you think they are refunding any of that money to the taxpayers? Nope, they are cramming it all back into the same stupid social programs and union benefit packages that got us into our money problems in the first place. I can assure you I have NEVER voted for any of the boobs running this state and until all the idiots that have voted for then stop things will never get better.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

thank you saquatch
I am sorry you have to put up with that(in California) and our BS about it from us on this forum.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Desalination plants could be solar stills and electrolysis using solar power. The problem is then the price of water would go up and people won't tolerate paying "normal" prices for water. They do the same thing with electricity - they buy the "surplus from other areas at less than it would cost to generate their own so they don't upgrade their diesel power plants to natural gas. God forbid they do anything to become a self sufficient state.


----------

